# My saddest day



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

This is the saddest day of my life.. I have to take my little Smooch to be put to sleep this morning. It is breaking my heart. She has been the love of my life since the day she was born. She is also the last of of my Show Pekingese. She has a growth in her mouth that cant be removed and is restricting her eating at this point and has become painful. It has happened very quickly but it though we would have a bit more time. This is her at different ages.. truly the sweetest dog you would ever know.. all 6 lbs of her.. She used to get points at shows because of her prersonality even though she wasnt the most perfect dog  I had a very well respected Judge put her up over her mother ( much better structurally) who told me she had to.. She was just that cute! She was always a favorite at the Golden Gate Benched Dog Show and had her own "business Cards"for the kids who always loved to come and visit with her. She is going to be so very missed ...

While looking at the show picture it brought back a funny memory.. I had people all the time come up and ask me if she was a Rabbit!!!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Awwww...sending hugs your way on this terrible day for you. Try to be brave for Smooch...it sounds like you are doing the right thing for her if it is affecting quality of life.


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh noes! I am so sad for you today! This is such a hard decision, and the moment is even harder. As someone said to me when I faced the same thing at Thanksgiving with my Boon, "Know that she loves you for everything you've ever done for her -- including this." Try to think of the release from pain for her, and take some comfort in that. 

My heart is in your pocket.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh, I'm so very sorry. Anyone who has had to make this decision knows this is that hardest thing to have to do, regardless of whether you know in your head that it is the right thing to do for a faithful companion who has brought you years of happiness.

It seems that you have many, many happy memories of this little angel and I hope that your sadness will be quickly replaced by these until you are back together with her and there is never a worry about pain or suffering again.

Safe journey, little Smooch.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh Feathersprings...I am so very sorry. It is a horrible choice to have to make, I know. But may you be comforted knowing it was the right one, and because her quality of life is impaired, the one she would ask you to make. Peace be with you at this time of sorrow. Prayers for your tears to become smiles in time. HUGS!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - the last, kindest gift, but so very painful for us. Thinking of you.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh, Sherry! I am so very sorry. Seeing the photos of cute little Smooch I thought what a perfect name for such a special, loving little "Peke." My heart goes out you. The little darling surely always felt loved and safe in your care. What a good, loyal friend you proved to be to her. The decision you made to do what was best for her shows how deserving you were to have in your life. I wish you comfort.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

AWWW, I'm so SORRY. (((HUGS))) I know it can be so hard but hopefully you'll be able to hold onto all the great memories of the two of you together. ((hugs))


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry....


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I am so sorry ... thinking of you.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words.. my DH and I are spending the day reminiscing I think .Seems we cant go for more than a few minutes without something coming up... She was a bottle fed puppy.. so she spent every minute with me.. to work, on our boat.. where ever we went she went... My husband looks at me and said we did everything together.. you even taught her to poop" , he has interesting memories..but I think he never knew they needed help when they were babies if there wasnt a Mama.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You are so kind and loving to have loved her for so long and be there to help end your pain, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I am so sorry about Smooch and we all feel for your pain. She was very much loved and lived a happy life. Hugs and kisses from Sylvia, Sadie and Lacey


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I wish the Rainbow Bridge had a phone... so I could hear your bark again. I thought of you today... but that's nothing new. I thought of you yesterday and the day before that too. I think of you in silence and often speak your name. All I have are memories and pictures in a frame.♥ You will always be loved..never forgotten.

So sorry for your loss my thoughts are with you and your husband on this sad day.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm so very sorry that you had to make the heartbreaking decision to let your special pet go. I will be thinking of you and her. She looks like a little dollface in her photos.
_


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

My heart goes out to you on the loss of your precious, Smooch! 
I know that your happy memories of her will soon cause the sad ones to fade! Smooch knows that your love for her is forever and that you will always carry her in your heart!


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

Truly sorry for your loss. You have been blessed with beautiful memories and experiences with your pup that will last forever and I hope that helps you through.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Smooch knows how much you love her and miss her.


----------

